# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Needing help from someone local...please

## Kymberlee1967

Two weeks from today, I will be arriving in MoBay.  I am desperately trying to find a local couple.  Their names are Keith and Mar.  If anyone can help me, it would be very much appreciated.  I have pics of them if needed.

----------

